
Ask HN: How do you find customers to validate your business idea - seshagiric
I am currently working on a new product for business customers. I have fairly good idea what the target market is but do not know how to reach out to them. Cold call on LinkedIn or company website? I don&#x27;t mind doing that but if there is no response, I do not know if I should consider as lack of demand for my product or not!<p>Look for advice or ideas.
======
mindcrime
I would just suggest you read _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_.

